# any one play runescape?



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

i started a month ago and need some friends on there as i dont know anyone please post here if you play with your username

mine is mage4life927

if you add me please tell me that you are from here


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2007)

i used to play anlong time ago. i was llamalord307...i think


----------



## Ice Prince (Jun 15, 2007)

i play name is xray51493 - level 92 played for 3 years 1 hr a day then my computer got fried and couldnt play until i got my current puter


----------



## Cefari (Jun 18, 2007)

I played, level 100, name was typhus fever (and no you cant have my account)


----------



## Vinny (Aug 1, 2007)

Heh i used to play as well.... was Wildknife 74.

Fun game, although got too time consuming...


----------



## Ice Prince (Jun 15, 2007)

cefari i checked hiscores just for the heck of it and it says you have 50 farming. how in the world did you get it up that high. it took me forever to get up to lvl 2. lol.


----------



## MaelStrom (Jun 24, 2007)

Uhh mine was animal dude ... if i can remeber the pass and you really want it i might give it to you...


----------



## Cefari (Jun 18, 2007)

I super farmed to about 38ish but I ran outta law runes and I didnt feel like making more so I just planted trees and paid the gardeners to grow em.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2007)

Nerds.

:razz:


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Geeks .... ROFLMAO !!!


----------



## Vinny (Aug 1, 2007)

Psh being a nerd is cool these days;-)


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2007)

Eh... I used to play. I was pookyb but i quit it got stupid


----------

